# Decoy anchor weight



## lrobison24

Hey, I got some decoys last year and Im just getting around to rigging them up (a little late). What weight size would you recommend to use for the anchors? I have seen everything from 4oz to 12oz weights being used. I will be hunting marshes as well as Lake Erie. If you have any suggestions on pre tied rigs I would be more than open to hearing any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## DLC

For marshes 4oz is enough, for lake erie in a stiff wind 12oz is better than chasing decoys........


----------



## beaver

Second that. You can't beat Texas rigged 4 Oz for marsh and shallow protected water hunting. 

If you're on the big water or rivers, no less than 8oz, 12 is even better. 

Get yourself some cupcake pans, grease them up, melt some lead, add some wire to tie to, and fill them about half full. Heck of a lot cheaper than buying large weights and work great for big water.


----------



## Minnowhead

Plus one on the heavy weights. They do better in sandy bottom reservoirs too...


----------



## lrobison24

Thanks for all the advice guys. Making my own would be nice but I don't have time or resources to do it at the moment. Im gonna be looking around for some 8 to 12 oz weights.


----------



## Lucky1313

Making your own weights is actually pretty simple, much like someone posted above. We get lead from tire shops that have scrap tire weights. Melt it in a big ladle and pour into muffin tins. We use eyebolts, but almost anything will work. Play around with how much lead you need to pour for the weight that you are looking for. Like mentioned above, if you are going to hunt the big water you'll want a heavier weight (8-12oz.)


----------



## sherman51

you can use bank sinkers for your weights. you can find the weight that you want on ebay. just type in 12 oz lead weights and you'll get a list of round and bank weights. then type in 8 oz or 10 oz just whatever you want. good luck.
sherman


----------



## Doboy

I'm a scrounge/ pack-rat,,,, CHEAP,,,, so I'd find some RR spikes. Drill a hole in the point end,,,, easy to wrap the string around & hold with a rubber band. NEAT package, & I love them for holding my 'spot markers'. I also like those very old cast iron window weights,,, cut 'em to size. 
AND I have 5, maybe 8 - 5 gallon buckets full of bridge bolts out back,,,,, if you lived close enough(????) I'd fix ya up!
I'd SAVE that $2 a pound lead for pouring up 2oz-5oz no-roll ocean sinkers! 
lol,,, that would work too! ;>)


----------



## ringmuskie9

lrobison24 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. Making my own would be nice but I don't have time or resources to do it at the moment. Im gonna be looking around for some 8 to 12 oz weights.


How many do you need?


----------



## J2jm

You can get a mold and make your own for most weight styles.
I like strap weights. Just wrap weight around neck, simple and neat. I just buy them, they last a long time and when they get weak and worn I melt them down and remold them as necessary


----------



## Skippy

Duck hunter the Cleveland breakwalls for years. Cheapest, easiest decoy weights you can make.... Buy some 8 or 12 oz. paper cups, a bag of cement and bend some wire coat hangers into half circles. Mix some cement and pour it in the cups then insert the piece of coat hanger. 
You can use 1 cup for marsh hunting and if you need more weight for lake hunting just tie another cup on.
One tip, tie your weights on to your decoy cord using lighter string. Picking up decoys, if the weight snags up you can bust that lighter string and not lose any of your decoy cord. That sure comes in handy picking up decoys in rougher water.


----------

